# Any ham fans?



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

Any ham fans out there? I love me some ham, most any ham really.

I just ordered one of these-

Col Newsom's Highlands Long Leg Ham

from the ham lady. Can not wait to get it. going to be a great summer.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

...I need a meat freezer...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Not for that. Just a ham stand. It sits in a ham stand and you cut very thin slices off. Very tasty. Lasts a few months with no problems.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Damn, I love ham and never thought of looking into boutique hams. This looks awesome, I'm going to have to look into this! :thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ham is awesome! And that looks great, enjoy it! You should send out Ham bombs!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I love a woman with a good set of hams....:music:

Actually ham is my favorite meat. I prefer an smoked, unsweetened ham to the honey baked varieties.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I live in a small apartment, no room to hang ham. Def in the future though. stupid college.

edit: im not huge on ham, but my girlfriend loves it *shrug*


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been a lover of the ham since 1958....been ordering from this place since 1998:
https://www.southernseason.com/ppf/cid//m//n//p//s//id/5309/prod.asp


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Been a lover of the ham since 1958....been ordering from this place since 1998:
> https://www.southernseason.com/ppf/cid//m//n//p//s//id/5309/prod.asp


Thanks Gary, will add this to the list that I need to try.

Best regards, tony


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I like a simple Hardee's (Carl Junior) Hot Ham and Cheese sammich.
Throw on a few slices of bacon and get two of them... Im good to go.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I love a nice HAM slow baked with a honey glaze hmmmmhmmmmhmmmm


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I love ham. mmmmm.... Easter ham in 5 days....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

aea6574 said:


> Thanks Gary, will add this to the list that I need to try.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Their Turkey Breast is incredible as well...I buy them every holiday.  Ham and Turkey and pig out while watching football.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

This guy has become world renowned for his hams/bacon. Thomas Keller and Tom Colicchio are clients. I bought bacon for my dad and father-in-law a couple years ago. They LOVED it.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

The Ham has landed-


----------

